# Can-am Outlander 650xt questions????



## MIoutdoorsjunkie

Guys... This spring I am selling my 2010 Triumph Bonneville T-100 Street Bike, and fall of 2011 am thinking of getting an ATV. I have been researching, reading reviews, and reading article on the internet. Eventhough they are a bit pricy, I am thinking the Can-am Outlander sounds like a nice bike. I have had my eye on the Can-am outlanders for the last few years and really like their looks, performance, technology, rotax engines etc... 

What I dont know is if anyone had, has, or is having problems with their Can-am? I would like some opinions about the 650xt Outlander specifically, and the Manufacturer in general. Do you own one? Have you had it into the shop? Problems? Good points, bad ones? 

Also, when is the best time to buy a new ATV. I would think that when the new model year bikes hit the showroom, one may be able to get a better deal on last years model. Am I correct in thinking that? 

I live about 40 miles northeast of Detroit... Any dealers I should visit in the next few months? Ones I should stay away from? 

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie

Almost 2 weeks and no responses... No one has anything to say about this machine? Advice? Anything?


----------



## Swamp Monster

I don't own one so take it for whats it worth. They are nice bikes. They ride pretty nice with a good suspension system. The engines have a good reputation for reliability....and a great reputation for power. The 650 is very fast....faster than almost everything out there sans the 800 Can Am, the 750 Brute Force, the 950 AC and the 850 Polaris XP. It will dust the 700 and 800 class singles from Yamaha, Suzuki, and Polaris. Of course top end speed in typical midwest use is rarely used, the power is nice to have though! Especially if you are riding two up plus gear or your wroking the machiine during hunting season or ice fishing etc. They have had some electrical gremlins...and electrical is never a cheap fix it seems. The 4x4 system is ok. I prefer a full locking differential in the front so I can dictate the drive train. The visco lok is a "thinking" system that decides if when, and how much traction you need. It works just fine for most uses but in technical terrain I think it sucks...so does the Polaris AWD. But, they do work and they are very capable trail machines. Most atv's never see much technical terrain unless you're a trail junky and spend a lot of time in steep rock, and log infested terrain. 
I don't think you can go wrong but I would test drive a few other models just because. They all have their own unique handling traits so it can be pretty subjective. Right now is a good time to buy if you don't mind a non current model....plenty of deals. Selection may be limited.


----------



## ICEGUY

Hello, I just bought a new 2011 CAN-AM Outlander 800 MAX XTP!! It is awesome. My bud has a 2006 or 2007 Outlander 800R and after driving that, I was hooked. My brother has a new 2011 Polaris 550 Sportsman and he wishes he would have got the 850. I say always go with the extra power. The Polaris has the awesome third headlight which they patented, and also has the cool turf control, which won;t tear up the grass as much and is easier to turn. My buds Grizzzly 660 is nothing compared to the Outlander in all aspects. The Outlander 800 XTP is the bomb. Where ever I go I get head turns and comments. Even from the DNR saying right now it is the top of the line! Love the power steering and color option. I was out on it yesterday and had no problems in the deep snow with my dad on the back. Very comfirtable 2UP seat. The XT is good, comes with winch and aggresive tires, but XTP has painted plastic which does not scratch as easy and awsome wheels, along with the mud gaurds which was awsome when there was water on the ice and I was going 74+ MPH in 4 wheel drive and staying dry, and I still had some throttle left. My machine flies. I would say if not a CAN-AM, get the 850 Polaris. I had no problems but only have 200 or so miles on it. Got it from the old Andersons in Bloomfield hills now called Motor City Power Sports. If you decide to get one, PM me and I can get $100.00 for a referal. I suggest also buying the extended 4 year warranty. seeya - steve


----------



## Swamp Monster

I would agree with iceguy, if they offer the 650 in a version that offers the automotive style paint, it is worth it! If not pay extra to get camo. The older style colored plastics scuff up really easy and look like crap after a season of use. I know Polaris, Can Am, AC, and Kawi all offer automotive style painted plastics...they really are worth it! My Teryx has that type of paint and I can't believe how much you can abuse it and it continues to look brand new.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie

Ice Guy and Swamp Monster thanks for the replies. I am the type of guy that likes to buy the best that I can afford (or not afford in this case:yikes First....."You get what you pay for" and I am probably thinking that ole saying applies to ATVs as well. Correct me if I am wrong. 

Real quick... will dealers actually let you test drive different models. I assume if so, it will be around their parking lot or something like that correct? I know when I bought my Triumph street bike the local triumph had a "demo days" event where you would sign up and test drive any model you wanted. Do ATV dealers offer the same type of thing. I would really like to Ride the Polaris Sportsman, Can-am outlander, and Yamaha Grizzly.... 

Again.. Thanks!!

Jeff


----------



## Swamp Monster

Most dealers will let you test ride the machine and I would recommend it. They aren't gonna let you trash it on the trails or anything but some places have a small area you can run the machine to get a feel for the way it handles. Even the parking lot is better than nothing but keep in mind, these machines handle differently on pavement than they do in grass/dirt. 
Everybody today makes a good machine. The only one I wouldn't consider today is Honda, only because they don't offer the power and the 4wheel drive I expect in a premium utility quad...but that is me, they are a quality machine that will likely run trouble free for decades. You'll quickly feel the difference, especially if you drive a big heavy machine like the Polaris 850xp and then jump on a smaller lighter Grizzly 700 for example. Neither are right or wrong, just different and your personal prefence will make it or break it. the nice thing about the Can Am XT, it's a 2 up rig and you need that to legally ride 2 up in Michigan. Polaris and Arctic Cat are the only two other companies that offer this right now. The Japanese imports can not offer this yet due to import weight restrictions. 

Are you looking for a hunting/work rig or a play toy...maybe a bit of both? 
For a fun rig, check out the Polaris RZR UTV as well...a little less utility but it can still be put to work plowing and hauling etc but a lot of fun on the trails. These are a bit more money but not much...some of the loaded up big bore atv's are well over the $10k mark...some a lot more! :yikes:


----------



## cgc Zephyr

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> Almost 2 weeks and no responses... No one has anything to say about this machine? Advice? Anything?


I wrote a big reply and it got deleted by mistake, i'll get on here tomarrow or when i get home. Zephyr :coolgleam


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie

Swamp... I am primairly looking for something for utility purposes (Deer hunting, Ice Fishing, Plowing the driveway, pulling a trailer etc) with a bit of trail riding/camping/fishing thrown in the mix. I have given the UTV's some thought, but think a utility quad would better suit me. 

Zephyr... I am looking forward to hearing what you have to say... Thanks.


----------



## cgc Zephyr

Alright, all the previouse replys offer good points to think about. Mine are simple. first off i own a 09 800 XT and that thing is awsome. More power than i could ever imagine and side by side with other of the same class, it will blow them outa the water, slap them around and take over as alpha male of any trail. Go to www.can-amtalk.com and read what the guy's who own these machines have found for weak links (frames) alot of power and what they have done to mitigate these issues. you'll figure out who's the main guy's on there that have the time and experiance with past models and the current models with the recommended upgrades(frames) i got mine for 10,000.00 out the door total new. the same models used 250-500 mile in 2010 where 2-3000.00 less. i wanted new so i wouldn't get someones problemb child like i've seen with other type of atv's that were used. Buy what you can afford. be it can-am, yamaha, or any of the others. Try them all, but first try the other brands first, try the biggest they have, then try the can-am's and you'll be like whoa shtt, the 09 to current year produce close to 72 hp+/- 1 hp. even the brute force/ super cats and such don't have that HP, look at the engine, V configuation. Now enough with that. the downside of the machines are the frames, but can be mitigated easily with a few add ons if the new models haven't been upgraded. if i was to do it again, i would search out a used model that hasn't been beat, and that's easy. if i see a machine with snorkles, for deep water running and mud racing i wouldn'ttouch it. The dealer can and will mod some machines with snorkles, because that's what is the fad, like sky jacking up a truck back in the 80's, because it looks cool. but for me that's a sign it may have been mud raced or deep water dunked to see if it could do it. i love that it also has a coded key to provide a really honest theft deterent, no key to run the vehicle it's a bee otch to move and to get another key made the dealer will want proof you own the rig. quick summery. buy what you can afford, the 650 is a awsome machine as well as the 800's. i believe in these bikes and only regret turning down the neighbors 800 when he wanted to sell his with only 180 mile 3 months before i got promoted and thought a new machine was a good thing. have fun, research you can't get enough info when it comes to these things, try out other machines, that way when your out riding your can-am and someone say's this machine is way better than the can ams you can look at him or her with the look of "dude your so full of mud" I've never met a can-am rider that said man i wish i'd have bought the polaris/honda/cat or yamaha, but i have met the latter who have said they'd wished they had bought a can-am.... now watch someone will post they wished they had gone with something else. go to the site, do your research, it's half the fun and make your choice wisely grass hopper 

Zephyr :coolgleam


----------



## Swamp Monster

Can Am now offers a factory 800 Mud Machine. It comes with 30" Gorilla Tires, ITP SS112 rims, Factory snorkels, and a front rack mounted radiator. It also has a beefed up clutch and stronger axles. Of course a 4000# winch is standard. Expect to pay over $13k for such a machine but it's probably cheaper than buying an 800XT and setting it up yourself. I would not buy a used model of this version because you can probably assume with confidence that it has seen some abuse. Nobody buys that version without using it for what it was intended for. They look sweet though!!


----------



## sslopok

If you are looking for a utility quad take a look at the polaris sportsman x2. It is a 2 up quad that has a dump bed. They are a little wider and heavier than regular 2 ups but you can haul 400 lbs in the box with them. I love mine. The only prob I have had with mine is the control module went out on it. I think they redesigned that part though. I love the turf mode. Never tears up my yard. I also use it to snow plow with and it doesn't even break a sweat.


----------



## pikeman1

The 650 is a nice machine, nothing to worry about. Some people say they have a week frame and I beg to differ. Its a utility quad, not made for jumping but most people do and thats where they have the problems. I had mine for a couple of years and no problems, and no skids on it to protect the frame. I use it for plowing, icefishing, and trail riding. Mine is the 07 500 max. Buy it, take care of it and it will last you forever.


----------



## sslopok

Pikeman, is that a cycle country plow? Looks just like mine but yellow. Did you just paint it? Anyway nice rig.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE

ICEGUY said:


> Hello, I just bought a new 2011 CAN-AM Outlander 800 MAX XTP!! It is awesome. Where ever I go I get head turns and comments. Even from the DNR saying right now it is the top of the line! seeya - steve


Nice comments until you get to the part that even the DNR are saying its the ''top of the line'' ATV. DNR don't know squat about what ATV is ''top of the line'' they make their ATV purchases based on who gives them the best BID. DNR is NOT an authority on make/models of ATV's. 

Non the less, I own the 800cc MAX and have ridden or owned every major brand ATV on the planet since 1983, and I have to agree, the Can Am is my favorite too.


----------



## pikeman1

Has a sticker on it that says county plow. Got it free when I bought the 4 wheeler and it came yellow.


----------



## sslopok

Yup that is the same one I have. Best plow out there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie

Thanks Guys... appreciate all the advice and opinions. When the weather gest better (Summer) I am going to head out and test ride a few of these machines. Hopefully I will have something new in my garage come early fall. we will see. Again, I appreciate all the tips, comments and advice. 

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## Edward413

Bought new 2013 650 outlander max xt still have it no problems best bike For ride and reliability Ever had.


----------

